# Oddball Amazonica tad... Any thoughts?



## msb5446 (Apr 7, 2013)

While taking a look at my amazonica tads, I've been keeping an eye out on one that looks quite odd... Definitely different from the rest. Here is a side-by-side comparison of my typical tad on the left and this oddball one on the right. Appears to be developing "normally"... Just looks different:









Any thoughts? Is this possibly a colorless/albino, or some other genetic anomaly? 

Thanks, all!

Melody


----------



## msb5446 (Apr 7, 2013)

Here is a close up of the weirdo tad:









Melody


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Does it look like a bubble around him? I've had that happen. Some times it corrects and some times they don't survive. Maybe try changing the water. Seems like it was suggested that it can be related to water.


----------



## msb5446 (Apr 7, 2013)

As far as I can tell, it's not a bubble as much as its the fact that he/she is nearly crystal clear.

Melody


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I've had this happen aswell. Sometimes its the whole body and others its just a spot . Most times they dont make it. I also believe its to do with water quality, but its air built up in the tad. When its only a small spot you can tell alot better.


----------



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

Perhaps it's an albino. There was a guy @ frog day that had an albino tarapoto froglet and he had another tad that was also albino and he was clear


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

Tads change from clear to opaque all the time for me. don't sweat it. It definitely doesn't look like a bubble because it has the same proportions as the other tad.


----------



## msb5446 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the responses so far... I have come across the tad with an air bubble in the past and it doesn't appear anything like that. I use ro/di water that's run through UV here and change water as needed with the tads (when water quality looks questionable) and am not quite convinced it's an air bubble. He is in proportion with other tads of comparable size; what really caught my eye with this tad was how crystal clear it is and has remained since emerging from its egg. I will update if anything changes but still all ears to any other thoughts/feedback as well. Thanks, everyone!

Melody


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks like tadpole bloat to me.

Read thru this thread.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/94216-d-auratus-tadpole-disability.html

I've had a few with bloat. I've treated a few successfully in early stages with fresh water changes and aquarium salt.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Well you have my opinon. But keep us posted I love to see oddball frogs.


----------



## msb5446 (Apr 7, 2013)

Reef_Haven said:


> Looks like tadpole bloat to me.
> 
> Read thru this thread.
> 
> ...


I took a look through the thread, and while it's somewhat similar, the tad I am looking at doesn't have that reddish tinge or the appearance that its innards are leaking... I did a water change regardless to be safe and will keep a closer eye on it. Anything is possible, and I am not in any way ruling out possibl bloat, it just doesn't look as disproportionate or tinged with red or anything like that one tad in that thread... Appears correct in proportion, behaving normally, just crystal clear... I will keep up the water changes more frequently on this specific tad and see if it has any effect on it. Thanks so much for all of the helpful info, all!

Melody


----------



## msb5446 (Apr 7, 2013)

Forgot to add... Don't know if this is useful or not, but out of over 40 Amazonica tads, this is the only one with this coloration - all others look great. 

Melody


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

msb5446 said:


> Forgot to add... Don't know if this is useful or not, but out of over 40 Amazonica tads, this is the only one with this coloration - all others look great.
> 
> Melody


Hopfully your tad makes it. But even if it dosen't I wouldnt take it personally or as a testament to your keeping, it happens to everyone.


----------



## msb5446 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks, Scoy, and all for the help. Here's to hoping it will pull through! Will keep everyone posted!

Melody


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## TundraDragons (Jan 24, 2013)

update? i'd love to know if it morphed out normal or??


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

I've had a few tads look like that. It seems to be a different form of bloat. They don't grow as fast or eat as much.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I've had tads like that before, like they have air bubbles where their front legs should be and usually some weak looking development in those front legs. It may morph but there is a good chance it will not, definitely a defect. If you have 40 more tads that are completely normal I would euthanize the defective one, viability is very slim and should it survive not something you would want to be put out in the gene pool.


----------



## msb5446 (Apr 7, 2013)

Its still trucking, believe it or not. Should it actually make it into a frog, he will be kept as a non-breeder for that specific reason. I will see if I can get a decent picture tomorrow of it.  

Melody


----------

